# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 2, 2A, 2B, 2C ja 28 kilpailutus

## kuukanko

Turku on aloittanut linjojen 2, 2A, 2B, 2C ja 28 kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.1.2017 - 31.12.2023 + 3 vuoden optio (tilaajan yksipuolinen oikeus). Linjat 2B ja 2C jatkavat Kohmosta Littoisten Palomäkeen.

Kalustona on 12 teliä, joista kuuden on oltava uusia.

Pisteistä 97 tulee hinnasta ja 3 kalustopisteistä, joita saa niistä kuudesta bussista, joita ei vaadita uusina. Niistä saa bussia kohden pisteitä seuraavasti: ilmastoitu Euro 6 0,5 p, EEV 0,2 p, Euro 5 0,15 p, Euro 4 0,1 p, ilmastointi Euro 3 - EEV -päästötason busseissa 0,1 p.

Hankintailmoitus

----------


## 034

Sitten ootellaan ratkaisua. Umpeutui 20.5.2016

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tais Savonlinjalle mennä.

----------


## miksu

> Tais Savonlinjalle mennä.


Mistä moinen aavistus?

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintapäätös on nyt julkaistu ja Savonlinjallehan tämä meni. Kalustona vaaditun kuuden uuden telin lisäksi 3 kpl EEV ja 3 kpl Euro 4.

----------

